# silkies



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I have 12 silkies that are 23weeks and just started laying a week ago so far I got 10 eggs I still don't how many pullet I have. I think I know for sure I a least have 5 boys. Can I find out easier know that there laying


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Your Silkies are only 23 weeks and laying? Do you have any other breeds? Can you post pics of your silkies? And are positive on the age or that they are Silkies? Silkies are late bloomers and dont normally lay until 8 months old, so closer to 32 weeks if not longer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies can and do lay as early as five months, six is more normal. The latest birds lay at 8 or 9 months. So, it is conceivable that she has some laying now.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

They were hatch on june 4 and they are not with other breeds. Also I will post a picture when I learn how on this forum. I'm new at this


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That' s awesome your getting them so early. Of all the silkies we've every had or known they took forever to mature. Congrats, very exciting. 

The white one to the right in the pic looks like a rooster. The others I can't tell without seeing their faces and side view of the body.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll get some better pictures and when everyone would ask when will you get eggs. I would be saying not for a few more months. I was so shocked when I say the first egg.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

That's great my silkies didn't lay until well into their 6th month! Congratulations!


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I have better pictures


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not know why when I post a picture on here it goes side ways


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is the source of your pics. I suspect you're using a phone and holding it side wise to take it. 

On a side note, even though your pics are not great (lack of light) I saw at least four males. Not saying that's all there is, that's just what I could make out.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you I just put them in the new coop and didn't get the new lights in there yet


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

wow, you are really lucky! My 4 silkies where hatched in May and I still have NO eggs, I am sooo disappointed. I guess I will be lucky if they lay in the Spring??? So frustrating, now with the cold weather, I have a heat light in there and a regular light to try and extend the day. I even put one chiken egg in there to try and stimulate them to lay, instead the pooped all over the egg! I guess that plan flopped... 

Any suggestions, as to when I could expect eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> wow, you are really lucky! My 4 silkies where hatched in May and I still have NO eggs, I am sooo disappointed. I guess I will be lucky if they lay in the Spring??? So frustrating, now with the cold weather, I have a heat light in there and a regular light to try and extend the day. I even put one chiken egg in there to try and stimulate them to lay, instead the pooped all over the egg! I guess that plan flopped...
> 
> Any suggestions, as to when I could expect eggs?


Silkies are not like other breeds, they will lay all Winter long. No extra light in with mine and I've got eggs all over the place.

You are not doing your cold hardy birds any good with the heat or the lights.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Okay, so when do you think they will start laying? They where born in May.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I was so shock when I sae the first egg because they were born in June. I thought it would of been sometime around January or February


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

They are very healthy I got hem from Ideal poultry hatchery in Texas mail order


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The earliest I had a Silkie lay was five months, the longest was ten months. One thing to note, highly bred Silkies have been known to never lay.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

How do you know your silkies are highly breed? Mine come from show quality parents! I am hoping they will lay soon!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> How do you know your silkies are highly breed? Mine come from show quality parents! I am hoping they will lay soon!


That's how you know. You get your birds from a breeder and not a hatchery. Silkies are bred for characteristics and just like can happen to egg layers some other things get messed up.

I have one male boy, from my birds, who never bred until he was nearly two years old. He just wasn't interested. I did finally end up with five chicks from him.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

This the one I'm not sure if its a boy or girl


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol you pics came out upside down. Either that or your silkies are part bat.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> Lol you pics came out upside down. Either that or your silkies are part bat.


Looks like a boy from what I can c.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Yup, that's a non bearded roo for sure!


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I'm taking the picture right side up and when I post them they go all different ways lol inhave to figure out what I'm doing wrong


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Isn't that big a deal was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I know but I would like to fix the problem lol


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

True!!!! That would be a good idea!


----------

